# Participation is 20% of my grade in one of my classes



## tonyhd71 (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## allmixedup (Feb 8, 2014)

Dude that's awesome, I would love that. I mean participating sucks, but at least it's easy points. I've had classes like that in the past and I'd just raise my hand and say some random thing and get my points for the day lol


----------



## boas (Jun 9, 2013)

Damn, I feel your pain. I had two classes that were 30% participation last year and I hated every moment. Make sure you prepare well and get your comments in early - the longer you leave it the more the pressure builds and the more likely it is someone will beat you to the punch. Aside from that, try to pick up as many marks as you can on the written assessments.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

I've had classes like that and they were a pain the ***.

Talking to a professor about how shy you are may make the professor go easy on you when it comes to participation provided you do well on everything else. If you don't do well everything else the professor will have no sympathy. I'm not guaranteeing it'll work but it's worth a try.


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

tonyhd71 said:


>


Participate and get the points. I hate participation but I do it anyway.


----------



## tonyhd71 (Jul 27, 2014)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> I've had classes like that and they were a pain the ***.
> 
> Talking to a professor about how shy you are may make the professor go easy on you when it comes to participation provided you do well on everything else. If you don't do well everything else the professor will have no sympathy. I'm not guaranteeing it'll work but it's worth a try.


I did this with a psychology class. I told him I had anxiety and couldnt present in front of the class. He was understanding of it and had me turn in the paper without presenting it.

However, I'm my current class we don't have any presentations. Its just discussions where the Classmates discuss about the readings we do in class. I think I'll just suck it up and raise my hand to say things.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

tonyhd71 said:


> I did this with a psychology class. I told him I had anxiety and couldnt present in front of the class. He was understanding of it and had me turn in the paper without presenting it.
> 
> However, I'm my current class we don't have any presentations. Its just discussions where the Classmates discuss about the readings we do in class. I think I'll just suck it up and raise my hand to say things.


Man those discussion based classes are the worst. They're much worse than say, my finance class where I can just raise my hand, blurt out an answer and be done with it. Discussion forces you to string together complete sentences.


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

My sociology class is extremely extroverted except for me and this kinda shy girl. Participation is also 20%, we are also suppose to present in front of the class at least once a month, and we are suppose to talk about ourselves weekly while everyone listens. 

I cried my self to sleep the first day of school because of how bad everything went(had not cried since i was like 12). I was also having suicidal thoughts. I just felt hopeless.

I stopped masturbating, I have been taking cold showers every morning (<50F), I have been drinking a lot of coffee right before class. I'm forcing myself to speak no matter how awkward i sound. I read out loud everything i type to practice my speaking skills. I'm just giving it all i can to get over this fear. *Also im not feeling very anxious for Tuesday when i have this class, i think i might actually get over this fear.

If i can't make it through this class i won't make it through life and my only option will be death.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

2Milk said:


> My sociology class is extremely extroverted except for me and this kinda shy girl. Participation is also 20%, we are also suppose to present in front of the class at least once a month, and we are suppose to talk about ourselves weekly while everyone listens.
> 
> I cried my self to sleep the first day of school because of how bad everything went(had not cried since i was like 12). I was also having suicidal thoughts. I just felt hopeless.
> 
> ...


No offense but I don't see how anyone with social anxiety could think taking a sociology class or being a sociology major would be a good idea. A part of the word social is in the name.


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> No offense but I don't see how anyone with social anxiety could think taking a sociology class or being a sociology major would be a good idea. A part of the word social is in the name.


It's required. Not taking it because i want to.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

2Milk said:


> It's required. Not taking it because i want to.


Damn that sucks.


----------



## Riri11 (Mar 24, 2013)

people like quiet people.. just nod your head


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

that's just something teachers say, trust me man, most likely it wont effect your final grade (for example, if you got 59% you won't get an F because of participation)


----------



## Dreamingdreams (Mar 18, 2014)

wow. same sounds like my school. and that image would be my reaction too.


----------



## Dreamingdreams (Mar 18, 2014)

allmixedup said:


> Dude that's awesome, I would love that. I mean participating sucks, but at least it's easy points. I've had classes like that in the past and I'd just raise my hand and say some random thing and get my points for the day lol


except for me personally, i can't even say that random thing. i literally won't get over the fear of raising my hand if i don't know that my answer is 100% right. :/


----------



## Sabreena (Feb 17, 2012)

That's horrible. Lord have mercy on your soul.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Does your school have a disability services office? If so maybe you can get accommodations.


----------



## yodogsup (Nov 25, 2014)

idk but somehow i find it easy to participate in class. i tell a lot of jokes too. 
must be all those years at elementary school/some high school as the class clown.

i remember when i did have problems with it though, adderall helped alot. and maybe nardil is helping now too..
its good in a way, people in class kinda know who i am i guess even if i dont know them.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

It's the end of the world


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

Does this include group or partnered work? If so, people won't hear you talking when everyone's talking, and most people just want some idea of what to do and to not be abandoned in the corner. Amass minions and put them to use. 

This is my new experiment.

You're a smartass CS student, aren't you? Crack the whip and get them coding, or look good to your instructor by helping out someone who's too new to make you look bad, anyway. It's easier when you're "in charge" sometimes.


----------



## Gohmer (Aug 28, 2013)

I know the feeling. It's the same for my psychology class and we're a month in already and I've only said one sentence the entire semester. I'm kind of hoping my professor takes pity on me because by now I'm sure she realizes I have an avoidant personality.


----------



## teachamomile (Feb 3, 2015)

Participation is about 20-30% in all of my classes. I can't bring myself to say anything in class so I get Cs for everything.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

teachamomile said:


> Participation is about 20-30% in all of my classes. I can't bring myself to say anything in class so I get Cs for everything.


I'd drop out if that were the case in my classes.


----------



## tonyhd71 (Jul 27, 2014)

thatsher said:


> you're lucky. mine was 70-80%.


Woah what class was that?


----------



## allmixedup (Feb 8, 2014)

Dreamingdreams said:


> except for me personally, i can't even say that random thing. i literally won't get over the fear of raising my hand if i don't know that my answer is 100% right. :/


Yeah I understand that, I've been that guy who gives the wrong answer on a few occasions. It is always an embarrassment. College just kind of sucks.


----------



## teachamomile (Feb 3, 2015)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> I'd drop out if that were the case in my classes.


I might as well drop out of school in that case...


----------



## zevira (Feb 10, 2015)

I feel you, for all three years I have not participated even once. I get by on showing up to class every time, still only gets me 50% of the participation portion of the class.


----------

